# ter gosto



## utrehou

"Porque, por pior que fosse sua situação, não queria ser privada de si, ela queria ser ela mesma. Achava que cairia em grave castigo e até risco de morrer *se tivesse gosto*." 

I can't even make a good guess about this last part. Any ideas?


----------



## mglenadel

Without seeing more of the original, I'd say "if she *enjoyed* [something]."


----------



## utrehou

The next sentence, which I'm not sure will help, is: "Então defendia-se da morte por intermédio de um viver de menos, gastando pouco de sua vida para esta não acabar." 

Maybe it is "enjoyed." O que é que você acha?


----------



## mglenadel

It is definitely "enjoyed". Either "enjoyed herself" or "enjoyed life" or something like it.


----------



## Vós

Nesse caso pelo meu entendimento (de uma pessoa que no português não é lá um especialista, apenas fluente)

"se tivesse gosto" 

É como se ela tivesse medo de ser feliz, no sentindo que era bom, mas a assustava ao mesmo tempo.

I think is for this way.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não tenho certeza, mas talvez _gosto _signifique o mesmo que _prazer_. Quando alguém faz algo com gosto, está fazendo essa coisa com prazer. Talvez a mulher acreditasse que cairia em castigo se se permitisse sentir prazer.


----------



## Vanda

Como disse o Ariel _prazer_ vai melhor aqui. Veja o que diz a frase anterior:
_Imaginavazinha, toda supersticiosa, que se por acaso viesse alguma vez a  sentir um gosto bem bom de viver — se desencantaria de súbito de  princesa que era e se transformaria em bicho rasteiro. Porque, por pior  que fosse sua situação, não queria ser privada de si, ela queria ser ela  mesma. Achava que cairia em grave castigo e até risco de morrer se  tivesse gosto. Então defendia-se da morte por intermédio de um viver de  menos, gastando pouco de sua vida para esta não acabar. _


----------



## mglenadel

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não tenho certeza, mas talvez _gosto _signifique o mesmo que _prazer_. Quando alguém faz algo com gosto, está fazendo essa coisa com prazer. Talvez a mulher acreditasse que cairia em castigo se se permitisse sentir prazer.



Prazer se traduz como pleasure, e ambos tem forte conotação sexual, o que pode até ser a intenção original da autora, mas que ela grafou como "gosto", seguramente com toda a intenção de fazê-lo.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mglenadel said:


> Prazer se traduz como pleasure, e ambos tem forte conotação sexual, o que pode até ser a intenção original da autora, mas que ela grafou como "gosto", seguramente com toda a intenção de fazê-lo.


Concordo. E como você traduziria a frase?


----------



## utrehou

I think that "if she had too much pleasure" would work just fine. 

Agora, Vanda, "imaginavazinha": nem vou tentar!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

utrehou said:


> I think that "if she had too much pleasure" would work just fine.
> 
> Agora, Vanda, "imaginavazinha": nem vou tentar!


Só a Vanda que pode responder essa?... 
Bom, vou meter meu bedelho assim mesmo. Olha, de todas as invenções da Clarice, na minha opinião essa foi de longe a mais bizarra/criativa. Ela pegou o verbo _imaginava _(_she used to imagine_) e simplesmente acrescentou o diminutivo e o feminino (-_inha_)! O detalhe é que isso não existe! Quer dizer, não existia até então...

Bom, acho que com isso ela quis acrescentar ao ato de imaginar o fato de que a imaginação era feita por uma mulher pequena, frágil, humilde.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo contrário, ele está referindo-se ao meu post anterior em que colei o trecho. E eu também, nem vou tentar.


----------



## utrehou

Não é que só a Vanda que pode responder, é que ela foi quem colocou a citação! 

É de fato uma invenção maravilhosa, mas nem posso tentar traduzir isso ao inglés porque não usamos o diminutivo e às vezes, com este tipo de invenções poéticas, não tem jeito. 

Nos países andinos, portanto, às vezes falam assim, porque lá se usam muitíssimos dimiuntivos. Me lembro de uma vez no Equador alguém falou: "Estabacita tan cansadita ..." 

Adorei.


----------



## mglenadel

Ariel Knightly said:


> Concordo. E como você traduziria a frase?



"Achava que cairia em grave castigo e até risco de morrer se tivesse gosto. Então defendia-se da morte por intermédio de um viver de menos." > "She believed she would be in grave danger, even of death, should she ever come to find enjoyment in life. Hence, she sought reprieve from death by living a lesser life."


----------



## mglenadel

Imaginavazinha, toda supersticiosa…> The poor sad little thing superstitiously imagined…


----------



## Ariel Knightly

mglenadel said:


> "She believed she would be in grave danger, even of death, should she ever come to find enjoyment in life. Hence, she sought reprieve from death by living a lesser life."





> The poor sad little thing superstitiously imagined…


Ficou bacana.


----------



## utrehou

For that one, I've gone with: "In her little superstitious imaginings"


----------

